# Tire option Kubota forgot



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

My little Kubota came with r4 industrial tires, skid steer tires on the front, I've worn out 3 sets of the darned things to the cords and have never been impressed with them.

With the front loader they cut in too much in wet conditions. I put some truck tires on for this winter of snowblowing.

Today my new tires showed up, I sure hope I can get the rims sorted out to have the right offset.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Good looking tires.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks they are 31x15.50 meant for off-road man lifts


----------

